# Option to stay home and code.



## Walker1 (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi!  My name is Becki and I am from Colorado, Fort Collins to be exact.  Anyway, I have a great opportunity to start my own business from home, but I would need an experienced coder to come on board.  But......BIG BUT!  I can't guarantee anything, which means no income at the start and obviously no Health insurance.  But, trust me.....I have the drive to make this business work and I refuse to let it fail.  I think its a GREAT opportunity for me and hopefully one of you!  I need at least 3 - 5 years of experience and certified.  I went to school for Medical Coding and Billing, graduated in 2009 and I am certified, but I haven't been able to find a job.  If your not certified, but have experience......I might be able to help.  Only thing is......you have to live close to me.  Hope to hear from someone!  Thank you!


----------



## efuhrmann (Sep 7, 2011)

Please contact me.  I live in Berthoud and have many years experience in the medical field, first as a nurse and the past 6 years as a CPC.  My email is lfuhrmann@longmontclinic.com.


----------



## NikkiAragon (Sep 7, 2011)

I would love to work with you but I'm assuming I live a little too far away from you  I live in Craig, Colorado.  I am certified and have been doing billing and coding for 7 years now.  If you're interested, email me at nikki.aragon@gmail.com.  Thanks!


----------

